# Yipman Video clips



## yipman_sifu (Feb 8, 2006)

Here is the grandmaster Yipman performing SLT, CK, MYC.

http://www.vingtsunupdate.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=123

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## samurai69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thats cool, thanks for posting.....


----------



## yipman_sifu (Feb 8, 2006)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> Thats cool, thanks for posting.....


 
You are welcome.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks a lot for sharing, I really appreciate this alot.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Feb 9, 2006)

Out of respect I dont watch these videos, as there is some context behind how these videos where put together. Just so you know the back ground. At the time of these films Yip Man was extremly sick (infact Dying) of throat cancer. The film was made by a few of the late 60's students who basically forced Yip Man into making these films. They took advantage of his frailty, basically. Although I wkould love to keep these films as a reference guide, I personally have not done so because of this history.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Feb 9, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> Out of respect I dont watch these videos, as there is some context behind how these videos where put together. Just so you know the back ground. At the time of these films Yip Man was extremly sick (infact Dying) of throat cancer. The film was made by a few of the late 60's students who basically forced Yip Man into making these films. They took advantage of his frailty, basically. Although I wkould love to keep these films as a reference guide, I personally have not done so because of this history.


 
Like you said, it is only a reference guide nothing else. I posted this thread to show that it is not a secret to watch such vieos like many peole are always saying.
I mean watching a Wong Sheung Leung clip is much more difficult to find. Only paid clips can be viewed from the Wing Chun archive about master WSL, while the free clips is not that easy. I already found three and posted two in this forum.
I also tried several times to download "The Sciense of In Fighting" from sharing softwares but still did not found it. Do you have any idea how to get it? (Free), I would be grateful.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Feb 10, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> I also tried several times to download "The Sciense of In Fighting" from sharing softwares but still did not found it. Do you have any idea how to get it? (Free), I would be grateful.



I have a copy of it


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 11, 2006)

I too appreciate your sharing/posting those videos. I think it's just stupid when you get a small group of people saying that this video or that video or this technique or that technique is secret and cannot be shared or seen by "outsiders". I've had friends who "say" they've studied Ninjitsu and asked them to show me a bit of it... "oh no, I can't. You have to be a sworn in student to be shown this (or that) technique" I tell them to kiss my *** and walk away. I've other Ninjitsu student friends who don't hesitate when asked to show this or that technique. To me they are true MA-ist. 

Martial arts, ALL martial arts are supposed to be shared by everyone for everyone that earnestly wants to learn. These so-called *secret *techniques are for those with little wee-wees that don't know how to better present themselves other than pretending to know something (preferably an "ultra deadly" technique) that no-body else does. 

Thank you again for sharing those. :asian:

It's just too bad that the quality of the film is poor but considering how old it probably is it's a miracle that it survived at all to be enjoyed and appreciated by those who know how to respect such things. 
As far as the history of it? Being forced by his students to do these techs? 
I'd like to see documentation on it... if any.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Feb 11, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> As far as the history of it? Being forced by his students to do these techs?
> I'd like to see documentation on it... if any.



I will get my sifu to write it on a piece of paper so it will be documented


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 11, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> I will get my sifu to write it on a piece of paper so it will be documented


Thanks that would be very appreciated :uhyeah:


----------



## rziriak (Feb 12, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I too appreciate your sharing/posting those videos. I think it's just stupid when you get a small group of people saying that this video or that video or this technique or that technique is secret and cannot be shared or seen by "outsiders". I've had friends who "say" they've studied Ninjitsu and asked them to show me a bit of it... "oh no, I can't. You have to be a sworn in student to be shown this (or that) technique" I tell them to kiss my *** and walk away. I've other Ninjitsu student friends who don't hesitate when asked to show this or that technique. To me they are true MA-ist.
> 
> Martial arts, ALL martial arts are supposed to be shared by everyone for everyone that earnestly wants to learn. These so-called *secret *techniques are for those with little wee-wees that don't know how to better present themselves other than pretending to know something (preferably an "ultra deadly" technique) that no-body else does.



Well said!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed-swckf (Feb 12, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> I will get my sifu to write it on a piece of paper so it will be documented


 
i thought that was funny!


----------



## Nanalo74 (Feb 12, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Martial arts, ALL martial arts are supposed to be shared by everyone for everyone that earnestly wants to learn. These so-called *secret *techniques are for those with little wee-wees that don't know how to better present themselves other than pretending to know something (preferably an "ultra deadly" technique) that no-body else does.


 
Right on Brother!

I enjoyed the clips very much. If the story of the video's history is true, it's unfortunate. But I'm glad the videos exist nonetheless.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 12, 2006)

Here is a short (too short) vid-clip of Jun Fan Lee doing those same "secret" exercises... http://inat.org/JKD/movies/Siu%20Lim%20Tao.mpg
He was a student of Yip Man before he went on his own.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Feb 13, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> i thought that was funny!


 
nothing like a little witty reparte


----------



## DeLamar.J (Feb 24, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> Out of respect I dont watch these videos, as there is some context behind how these videos where put together. Just so you know the back ground. At the time of these films Yip Man was extremly sick (infact Dying) of throat cancer. The film was made by a few of the late 60's students who basically forced Yip Man into making these films. They took advantage of his frailty, basically. Although I wkould love to keep these films as a reference guide, I personally have not done so because of this history.


That is really messed up if that is true.


----------

